# ECM/ECU Part Numbers and Replacement



## NissanNewb (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is what I hope is a fairly straight foward question:

When replacing the ECM/ECU, with a used one, do you need to get the exact part # (i.e. A56-XXX-XXX) or will any ECM/ECU from the same model/year car do?

So, if I pulled an ECM/ECU from another 2001 Maxima w/o traction control, would it work or would I have to match the A56 # exactly?

I have seen conflicting answers on various sites, so I was hoping I could get a conclusive answer to this question.

Any help would be appreciated guys. 

Thank you. :fluffy:


----------



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

You will need the exact part number. I am sure about this as i had to buy an ECM for my 99 GLE recently and i had to provide the part #


----------



## 2theMax2001 (Nov 9, 2009)

*ECU/ECM Problems 2001 Maxima w/ TCS*

My question is, if I replace the ECM would there be any other problems. My current ECM board has two burn out marks on it. What if i replaced it w/ a new ECM w/o programming it to my car will my car start or is there other sensors such as the IACV-AAC Valve and the Throttle sensor that needs to be changed. I want the least expensive fix. I was thinking about having my original rebuilt.

Can someone w/ knowledge enlighten me. thanks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

As long as the ECU came from the same trim level and transmission type then you should be ok. The only obstacle I can see would be the immobilizer system that goes with the chip in your key. They will have to be programmed by someone with a Consult II device.


----------



## 2theMax2001 (Nov 9, 2009)

So would it be better to try to get the ECM that came out of my car repaired by a specialist. The ones that I came across said the IACV-AAC valve (what does this mean) & the Throttle Posistion Sensor (TPS).


I know if I did buy a ECM/ECU new or remanufactured from somewhere else it would have to be flashed by a Nissan dealer, right. So with that, I would have to make sure I have the right manufacturer date from my car.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can try to have yours repaired, if you know someone that can do it.


----------



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought a used ECM for my 99 Maxima. I was given to understand that reprogramming was needed to make it work. However, i ended up not needing this as there was no problem with my original ECM. I still have the part and so let me know if you want it - you could save some money.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

99 ECU is different from the 2001 ECU.


----------

